# AquaGro Nutrasoil



## foxfish (11 Nov 2010)

I cant seem to find anyone stocking AquaGro Nutrasoil - any ideas?


----------



## foxfish (12 Nov 2010)

I found a couple of places advertising the soil but, no one has it in stock - I guesse it would be best to mail TMC.....watch this space.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Nov 2010)

It's not on the shelves yet, I believe it should be available in December.


----------



## foxfish (12 Nov 2010)

Yep - here is their reply ....
The AquaGro Nutrasoil will be available the middle of December.  Please see the website for your nearest TMC retailer who will have this in stock when it is launched.  Alternately, if you let me know your post code I can send a list of stockists.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2010)

I've recently re-scaped my nano with this stuff and I'm really impressed.  

I'm guessing it's similar/same as the Columbo and Oliver Knott stuff, that I haven't used yet.


----------



## Luketendo (12 Nov 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've recently re-scaped my nano with this stuff and I'm really impressed.
> 
> I'm guessing it's similar/same as the Columbo and Oliver Knott stuff, that I haven't used yet.



Any chance of some sneak peaks or is it for pfk?


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.  I'll try to get some photos up this weekend.  My nano journal needs an update so this is the perfect opportunity!  Thanks.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Nov 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it's similar/same as the Columbo and Oliver Knott stuff, that I haven't used yet.


Yep, it's exactly the same, which is a good thing because the others on the market are great!

I believe TMC are to be doing 15kg bags which should make for quite a saving


----------



## foxfish (12 Nov 2010)

15 kg is about what I am looking for but, living on Guernsey the P+P is going to be very costly!
I might have to wait until I next take the car over to England.


----------

